# Litchfield Imports



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

I hear that they have a new GT-R in the UK - is it registered?

Phil


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah Iain has a car it is his personal car, not for sale. He has at last worked out 6 cylinders is better than 4 flat cylinders..... It is black looks rather nice to be honest;-)


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/83574-i-give-you-first-full-shot-production-gt-r-3.html#post831267

www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr01.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr02.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr03.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr04.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr07.jpg
www.ashlyn.plus.com/personal/work/gtr08.jpg


Is it this car?


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes. Not registered (yet), and not for sale.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

At the end of the day why release the car in japan nearly a year before europe? 

Doesn't make sense to me. It's like releasing a film in america 6 months before UK - people just get fed up and download it........they are creating theire own bed - they have to lie in. If film was in UK same time as america people would go see it in cinema - SAME with NISSAN!

Butuz


----------



## Bigrigger (Aug 6, 2007)

True, but its a good way to find out if there are any production line kinks that need to be worked out before they send the car out to the rest of the world.


----------

